# Connexion Internet depuis l'étranger



## Lodoss (4 Avril 2005)

Bonjour,

j'ai une question, je vais à l'étranger avec un portable, comment je peux faire pour me connecter à internet et relever mes mails avec mon iBook.
Ma connection actuelle (free) ne marche pas puisque lié à mon n° de téléphone fixe en France.

Donc comment fait-on pour surfer sur nos iBook et PowerBook chéris depuis l'étranger, il faut un abonnement spécial et si on a une carte airport, sous quelles conditions on peut se connecter sur des réseaux mis à disposition dans certains hotels. 

Allez dites moi tout


----------



## naas (4 Avril 2005)

Pour consulter tes courriels depuis l'etranger il te faut aller sur http://imp.free.fr
via n'importe quel fournisseur d'accès internet
si c'est dans un hôtel méfie toi des coûts astronomiques, en general il te facturent un forfait de 10 euros pour une journée :modo:
pour les détails de connection il te faut voir avec l'hotel, c'est complètement deconnecté de free


----------



## r e m y (4 Avril 2005)

Son problème justement, si j'ai bien compris la question, c'est comment souscrire un accès internet temporaire à l'étranger (ensuite trouver la page webmail de free, je suppose qu'il sait faire)


----------



## naas (4 Avril 2005)

pour combien de temps ?  quel pays , quelle ville ?
si c'est à l'hotel voir au dessus
si c'est dans un appartement/maison tu peux beneficier des 3 mois d'essais sur l'adsl dans la plupart des pays européens
sinon avec aol; de mémoire; l'abonnement français filaire t'offre la possibilité de te connecter n'importe où dans le monde


----------



## Lodoss (4 Avril 2005)

bin pour le moment je ne sais pas où  , je veux seulement savoir si on voyage et qu'on a son portable à disposition comment on peut faire et quelles sont les contraintes en général et pas celle uniquement liées à FREE.

Effectivement pour relever mon courrier via imp-free je sais faire  

Merci de vos contributions


----------



## naas (4 Avril 2005)

Il n'y a aucune contrainte, en general dans les hotels ils t'aident sans soucis
les seuls fournisseurs au monde qui te fournissent un accès universel sont aol et compurserve
sinon en wifi tu peux te ballader et voir (mode  ) ce qui se passe  ou bien cybercafé (auquel cas tu n'as pas besoin de ton ibook  )


----------



## naas (4 Avril 2005)

pour aol extraits (un peu beaucoup cachés quand même :mouais: ) :


_Avec AOL, plus de soucis pour consulter vos e-mails lorsque vous êtes en déplacement professionnel, à l'étranger ou en vacances.
AOL vous permet de vous connecter à partir de 120 pays et 650 villes dans le monde.
Si vous disposez d'un abonnement AOL Tout Compris* ou d'un forfait ADSL, vous pouvez vous connecter où que vous soyez en France sans frais supplémentaires.
Pour une connexion à l'étranger, vous êtes soumis à des frais supplémentaires de connexion différent selon les pays dans lesquels vous souhaitez vous connecter.

Pour paramétrer un numéro d'accès AOL à l'étranger :
- Allez dans Aide, Numéros d'accès AOL.
- Cliquez sur Ajout d'un lieu. Dans la nouvelle fenêtre, nommez le lieu que vous souhaitez définir pour votre déplacement, puis Suivant.
- Sélectionnez ensuite le pays dans lesquel vous souhaitez vous connecter, puis Suivant.
- Confirmez par la suite le(s) point(s) d'accès sur lesquels vous désirez vous connecter, puis suivez les instructions demandées.

Lorsque vous voudrez vous connecter de l'étranger, il ne vous restera plus qu'à choisir le lieu défini dans la fenêtre de connexion.
Si vous ne disposez pas d'un ordinateur, vous pouvez consulter vos e-mailsvia le service AOLmail sur le portail www.aol.fr.

* Les abonnés se connectant via un numéro d'accès payant sont soumis à des frais supplémentaires de connexion._


----------



## Lodoss (4 Avril 2005)

merci c'est déjà plus clair


----------



## naas (4 Avril 2005)

franchement si tu n'es pas un vrp c'est àmha inutile


----------



## MacMadam (4 Avril 2005)

Lodoss a dit:
			
		

> merci c'est déjà plus clair


 Regarde bien ce qui se cachent derrière les tarifs, je pense que ces forfaits ont été taillés pour ceux qui voyagent beaucoup. Si tu ne voyages que très occasionnellement, je ne saurais trop te conseiller de profiter des hotspots (reseaux sans fil installés dans les gares, les restos, les bars, les hôtels, les clubs de gym...), si toutefois tu as une carte Airport. Selon les établissements, tu peux payer avec ta carte de crédit, sous forme de cartes prépayées à acheter et/ou simplement à la clôture de ta note, en échange du login du password nécessaires. Les prix sont naturellement à comparer. Liste de certains hotspots dans le monde (France en haut de la page, autres pays en bas) : http://zdnet.fr.jiwire.com/hot-spot-directory-browse-by-state.htm?provider_id=0&country_id=75


----------

